# Where do you position your genitals? Seriously



## Jamal-B

I've been road cycling for two years now. Each Saturday I ride with a local club for about 50-100 miles and then shorter rides during he week.
Since I started I've tried different placements of my genitals while riding. It seems like everyone sort of does it differently. Ive looked through this forum and haven't seen much talk about this.

I used to make room for my genitals to go sideways or down and to the left while standing. Then while riding they would be in a compact bunch, moving around in relations to my legs, they would occassionally chaife or move around causing discomfort or a need for adjustment. This needed to change.

For the last 5 months or so I've found a better placement for my twig and berries and I'm curious, is this new way for me the standard for everyone else?
I now put my bib on, nude of course, pull the shorts up till the chamois is snug against my taint (for lack of a better word) while flipping my entire scrotum, testicles, and penis directly up towards my belly button. My penis changes lengths in general, during riding as well, so for me keeping my penis stretched directly upwards with one testical on either side of where the chamois meets my taint is the most comfortable. When on and up, my 
genitals stay in place this way and ride comfort is superb as my tesitcles are never 
crushed and the tip of my penis not chaifed by the up and down motions closer to my 
legs.
It was a real area of confusion for me when I first started riding with a padded cycling shorts, I think this should be addressed. 
What is your experience with your genitals in cycling shorts? Do you have suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## tihsepa

What?

Just get a saddle with a cutout and drop them through the slot.
It works fine untill you fall off.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Learn to sit properly. That is place your sitbones on the right place at the rear, keep the lower back as perpendicular as possible and curve your spine.

Add a good and well fitting bibs, so they hold the package in place. 

You'll have then air between your genitals and saddle.

If you can't curve your spine enough, then train to do so, try to reach your toes with your fingertips while keeping your legs straight,

Finally if you can't curve your back, you could try to tilt the saddle nose down, or maybe try a saddle with a valley like the fizik alliante or a saddle with a generous cutout.


----------



## adjtogo

Jamal-B said:


> I've been road cycling for two years now. Each Saturday I ride with a local club for about 50-100 miles and then shorter rides during he week.
> Since I started I've tried different placements of my genitals while riding. It seems like everyone sort of does it differently. Ive looked through this forum and haven't seen much talk about this.
> 
> I used to make room for my genitals to go sideways or down and to the left while standing. Then while riding they would be in a compact bunch, moving around in relations to my legs, they would occassionally chaife or move around causing discomfort or a need for adjustment. This needed to change.
> 
> For the last 5 months or so I've found a better placement for my twig and berries and I'm curious, is this new way for me the standard for everyone else?
> I now put my bib on, nude of course, pull the shorts up till the chamois is snug against my taint (for lack of a better word) while flipping my entire scrotum, testicles, and penis directly up towards my belly button. My penis changes lengths in general, during riding as well, so for me keeping my penis stretched directly upwards with one testical on either side of where the chamois meets my taint is the most comfortable. When on and up, my
> genitals stay in place this way and ride comfort is superb as my tesitcles are never
> crushed and the tip of my penis not chaifed by the up and down motions closer to my
> legs.
> It was a real area of confusion for me when I first started riding with a padded cycling shorts, I think this should be addressed.
> What is your experience with your genitals in cycling shorts? Do you have suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Buying bib shorts that will hold everything in place is the first step in the comfort process. Next is finding a saddle you like. Maybe the one you have isn't right for you. I use a Selle Italia Turbomatic with the cutout. I also use Bag Balm to help prevent chafing. There are times whe things do shift around, and I'll do the same as you, point junior towards the top to prevent further chafing. I keep my area below shaven, so I'm not getting "root rash" from pubic hair.


----------



## Rusted Angel

Salsa_Lover said:


> Learn to sit properly. That is place your sitbones on the right place at the rear, keep the lower back as perpendicular as possible and curve your spine.
> 
> Add a good and well fitting bibs, so they hold the package in place.
> 
> You'll have then air between your genitals and saddle.
> 
> If you can't curve your spine enough, then train to do so, try to reach your toes with your fingertips while keeping your legs straight,
> 
> Finally if you can't curve your back, you could try to tilt the saddle nose down, or maybe try a saddle with a valley like the fizik alliante or a saddle with a generous cutout.


+1

For some odd reason I recently purchased a short that I thought made my penis numb and I was blaming it on the shorts but now after a few tips from fellow cyclist now I ride on the saddle with a better form and I have had no problems any more.


----------



## PJ352

Jamal-B said:


> For the last 5 months or so I've found a better placement for my twig and berries and I'm curious, *is this new way for me the standard for everyone else?*
> 
> I now put my bib on, nude of course, pull the shorts up till the chamois is snug against my taint (for lack of a better word) while flipping my entire scrotum, testicles, and penis directly up towards my belly button. My penis changes lengths in general, during riding as well, so for me keeping my penis stretched directly upwards with one testical on either side of where the chamois meets my taint is the most comfortable. When on and up, my genitals stay in place this way and ride comfort is superb as my tesitcles are never crushed and the tip of my penis not chaifed by the up and down motions closer to my legs.
> 
> Do you have suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


What you're describing pretty much mirrors my pre-ride prep as well. 

From your post I get the sense this is more a 'discovery' on your part and informational, rather than seeking 'corrective' advice. If so, I don't see this as a _bike related _fit issue, so you obviously want to avoid making adjustments to (or swapping out) your saddle.

As far as the bib versus shorts comments, IME 'well designed/ well made' matter more than the type, so specific to this topic, I don't see either choice making a difference. What you describe pre-ride, will. 

As always, YMMV.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod

Salsa_Lover said:


> Learn to sit properly. That is place your sitbones on the right place at the rear, keep the lower back as perpendicular as possible and curve your spine.



I usually suggest focusing on the hips, not the spine, but good advice.

Basically, the hips should remain relatively vertical when you lean to the bars, so the sit bones are pressing straight down on the saddle. The spine above the hips cants forward, the rest of the spine should be relatively straight, given a proper fit. This also keeps pressure off the hands. And it keeps the bits a little higher relative to the saddle.

It is very hard to describe, but easy to feel. It is also something that is much more difficult to do when you first try to do it. After a few rides of paying attention, it becomes the habit.

As for the bits, I have good bibs. On occasion I find a bit of an issue, with older bibs, and then I do go to the vertical positioning. Usually that is not an issue, but when it is it does help, ime.


----------



## Peanya

I thought it was a personal preference. I do like it where the chamois is larger and overlaps to reduce chafing. As you can tell by the famous pic below, it really is a preference.


----------



## NJBiker72

Will go against the grain here. If you are moving around that much either (a) get tighter shorts/bib or (b) wear compression shorts underneath. 

I choose b. I know most disagree but there is some research (last months Bicycling) about this reducing soreness and recovery. Also it just feels better to me plus allows me to maybe wear lesser expensive shorts without a difference.


----------



## aerosigma

Jamal-B said:


> I now put my bib on, nude of course, pull the shorts up till the chamois is snug against my taint (for lack of a better word) while flipping my entire scrotum, testicles, and penis directly up towards my belly button. My penis changes lengths in general, during riding as well, so for me keeping my penis stretched directly upwards with one testical on either side of where the chamois meets my taint is the most comfortable. When on and up, my
> genitals stay in place this way and ride comfort is superb as my tesitcles are never
> crushed and the tip of my penis not chaifed by the up and down motions closer to my
> legs.


Thanks for sharing. I always let them hang down and to the left. I never noticed until I was riding the Tandem with my wife and she told me that I leaned the bike to the right while riding, and I think this is the cause. I'll give that a try and see if it helps me ride staighter.


----------



## Oxtox

mr. happy points up and towards my left shoulder.

hth


----------



## Erion929

High and tight.....like a running back carrying a football 

**


----------



## Jamal-B

That photo speaks volumes, but it does seem that a high percentage of those gents put there gents like many of us have described here- high and tight. Nice info people, I don't feel alone in this being a real topic of consideration.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*An old song*



Jamal-B said:


> I've been road cycling for two years now. Each Saturday I ride with a local club for about 50-100 miles and then shorter rides during he week.
> Since I started I've tried different placements of my genitals while riding. It seems like everyone sort of does it differently. Ive looked through this forum and haven't seen much talk about this.
> 
> I used to make room for my genitals to go sideways or down and to the left while standing. Then while riding they would be in a compact bunch, moving around in relations to my legs, they would occassionally chaife or move around causing discomfort or a need for adjustment. This needed to change.
> 
> For the last 5 months or so I've found a better placement for my twig and berries and I'm curious, is this new way for me the standard for everyone else?
> I now put my bib on, nude of course, pull the shorts up till the chamois is snug against my taint (for lack of a better word) while flipping my entire scrotum, testicles, and penis directly up towards my belly button. My penis changes lengths in general, during riding as well, so for me keeping my penis stretched directly upwards with one testical on either side of where the chamois meets my taint is the most comfortable. When on and up, my
> genitals stay in place this way and ride comfort is superb as my tesitcles are never
> crushed and the tip of my penis not chaifed by the up and down motions closer to my
> legs.
> It was a real area of confusion for me when I first started riding with a padded cycling shorts, I think this should be addressed.
> What is your experience with your genitals in cycling shorts? Do you have suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


All of which brings to mind an old camp song:

"Do your **** hang low, do they wobble too and fro?
Can you tie them in a knot, can you tie them in a bow?
Can you throw them over your shoulder like a Continental soldier?
Do your **** hang low?"


----------



## uzziefly

Sorry, I just thought the first post, while a real question I know, to be really funny and it made me laugh. So, thanks for the laugh.

Seriously though - like others said, you need to sit properly because people underestimate (well, some at least) how proper saddle position helps relieve discomfort in the back, hips, etc etc. 

And of course, a saddle that suits you best too. Some prefer a gel saddle. Some don't. 

Other than that, it sounds like you got it figured out with the specifics. Just keep cycling!


----------



## Andrea138

Flagpole. 

...at least, that's what I notice.


----------



## MarkS

Andrea138 said:


> Flagpole.
> 
> ...at least, that's what I notice.



If it is works for the pros, then it works for me, too.


----------



## tihsepa

Ah, pics of smushed peckers. 

WTF?


----------



## Kai Winters

My wife holds them...no problem at all...


----------



## PlatyPius

Do people really think about this that much???

Try different positions. Find one that works. DON'T tell everyone else about it.

And seriously...."twig and berries"?..... are we 9 years old here or what?


----------



## Trek2.3

Get one of these. No squeezing, no chafing. Wear an ordinary, unpadded nylon swimming suit. And never worry about your twig and berries. I've got 7000 miles of experience.

moonsaddle.com


----------



## PlatyPius

Trek2.3 said:


> Get one of these. No squeezing, no chafing. Wear an ordinary, unpadded nylon swimming suit. And never worry about your twig and berries. I've got 7000 miles of experience.
> 
> moonsaddle.com



LOL! That's a good joke. I almost fell for it. But then I realized that no one who is sane would a) ride that saddle anywhere in public b) wear a swim suit while riding a bike.

Actually, I wish there WERE people who rode that saddle while wearing a swimsuit so I could point at them and laugh.


----------



## nemhed

This thread was so full of win it was just resurrected on MTBR! 
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/sht-roadies-worry-about-816911.html#post9749212


----------



## TXRR

Kai Winters said:


> My wife holds them...no problem at all...


Priceless.....


----------



## leesrt

Wait, when your schlong hangs to one side you have to lean the bike the other way?
Them thars some bragging rights.


----------



## andulong

mine goes wherevever it wants!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

The only way is up ... Baby ... For you and me now ... :23:


----------



## brady1

Oxtox said:


> mr. happy points up and towards my left shoulder.
> 
> hth


MY Mr. Happy points up and _on_ my left shoulder!

(Man, the internet is awesome....)


----------



## jmcg333

brady1 said:


> MY Mr. Happy points up and _on_ my left shoulder!


I'm sorry to have to resurrect this thread but I'm (a newb) having the same problem. I don't get the twig placement. I'm on my second pair of bike shorts and I'm wondering why the chamois is so small in front: Areotech Bib Shorts and PI Quest shorts. It seems like if it were a little bigger it would cover said twig more and twig would hit that seam? And I'm not a big twig by any means...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Deez Nuts?


----------



## Winn

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Deez Nuts?


Likely so or someone else's


----------



## MMsRepBike

I just want to give a shout out to Assos here.

Most companies make cycling shorts for women and sell them to men.

If your shorts don't have a pocket built into them for your privates to go into, they're made for women and don't even account for your privates.

If you ride any brand but Assos, this is the case. As Assos is the ONLY company to have the privates pocket of the S7 Equipe/Cento/Camp. where the front of the chamois is huge and bat wing shaped, fully covering and cupping the gentiles in their own protected pocket.

Think about it folks, just think about it. You're riding in shorts made for women.


----------



## rogger

NNNMN


----------



## No Time Toulouse

MMsRepBike said:


> ...... where the front of the chamois is huge and bat wing shaped, fully covering and cupping the *gentiles* in their own protected pocket.
> ......


 OK, but what do they have if you happen to be Jewish or Muslim???


----------



## velodog

No Time Toulouse said:


> OK, but what do they have if you happen to be Jewish or Muslim???


A foreskin is like a pocket of it's own.


----------



## blackfrancois

sucks when you ride to the grocery in boxers and regular shorts and sit on your dick.


----------



## Rashadabd

Speaking of relief:

Diagnosis: Relieving that pressure | VeloNews.com


----------



## Terrasmak

I need tight fitting shorts because I like them kept in place once set.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Terrasmak said:


> I need tight fitting shorts because I like them kept in place once set.


Your boys need a home?


----------



## Trek2.3

It is NO problem if you use a hornless saddle. Also, you can ride in a nylon double layer swim "training" suit withOUT chamois. www.moonsaddle.com .


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Trek2.3 said:


> It is NO problem if you use a hornless saddle. Also, you can ride in a nylon double layer swim "training" suit withOUT chamois. www.moonsaddle.com .


yeah, but those things just look dorkey.


----------



## jlandry

Looks like we have a spy here on RBR. 
Sht Roadies worry about...- Mtbr.com

BTW, I'm a member there too.


----------



## banallthemusic

I'm a newbie here but seeing this thread made me realize that I've found my perfect place.


----------



## Grandmother

Well, I was trying to teach my six year old grandson how to ride a bike and he is have the crushed package problem. I'm going to recommend straight up for him also. This was the best 3am laugh I have ever had! My aunt taught me the Do Your Balls Hang Low song when I was a kid.


----------



## Lombard

Grandmother said:


> Well, I was trying to teach my six year old grandson how to ride a bike and he is have the crushed package problem. I'm going to recommend straight up for him also. This was the best 3am laugh I have ever had! My aunt taught me the Do Your Balls Hang Low song when I was a kid.


Damn, I can't remember having that problem at that age specific to riding a bike. Though I learned at an early age that straight up was the most comfortable regardless.

And your aunt taught you that song? Damn!


----------



## ljvb

I learned the hard way what happens when your bike stops abruptly.. and your body continues forward.. and the stem meets crotch.. in a match not made in heaven..... There is no safe place for your nuts.. learn to live with the pain.. punch yourself their daily to generate a tolerance ...


----------



## ogre

Jamal-B said:


> For the last 5 months or so I've found a better placement for my twig and berries and I'm curious, is this new way for me the standard for everyone else?


OP, I realize I’m about 9.5 years too late but please do not refer to your manhood as ‘twig and berries’ even if it’s a true statement.


----------



## Lombard

ogre said:


> OP, I realize I’m about 9.5 years too late but please do not refer to your manhood as ‘twig and berries’ even if it’s a true statement.


I prefer to use "banana and apples" myself.


----------



## Opus51569

Lombard said:


> I prefer to use "banana and apples" myself.


“Big Jim and the twins”… which is odd because 
A.) my name’s not Jim and 
2.) one of the twins looks a few years older than the other


----------



## ogre

Opus51569 said:


> “Big Jim and the twins”… which is odd because
> A.) my name’s not Jim and
> 2.) one of the twins looks a few years older than the other


Is your name Johnson?


----------



## Lombard

ogre said:


> Is your name Johnson?


Peter Johnson?


----------



## velodog

ogre said:


> Is your name Johnson?


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Tyler Bon

Jamal-B said:


> I've been road cycling for two years now. Each Saturday I ride with a local club for about 50-100 miles and then shorter rides during he week.
> Since I started I've tried different placements of my genitals while riding. It seems like everyone sort of does it differently. Ive looked through this forum and haven't seen much talk about this.
> 
> I used to make room for my genitals to go sideways or down and to the left while standing. Then while riding they would be in a compact bunch, moving around in relations to my legs, they would occassionally chaife or move around causing discomfort or a need for adjustment. This needed to change.
> 
> For the last 5 months or so I've found a better placement for my twig and berries and I'm curious, is this new way for me the standard for everyone else?
> I now put my bib on, nude of course, pull the shorts up till the chamois is snug against my taint (for lack of a better word) while flipping my entire scrotum, testicles, and penis directly up towards my belly button. My penis changes lengths in general, during riding as well, so for me keeping my penis stretched directly upwards with one testical on either side of where the chamois meets my taint is the most comfortable. When on and up, my
> genitals stay in place this way and ride comfort is superb as my tesitcles are never
> crushed and the tip of my penis not chaifed by the up and down motions closer to my
> legs.
> It was a real area of confusion for me when I first started riding with a padded cycling shorts, I think this should be addressed.
> What is your experience with your genitals in cycling shorts? Do you have suggestions?
> 
> Thanks





Jamal-B said:


> I've been road cycling for two years now. Each Saturday I ride with a local club for about 50-100 miles and then shorter rides during he week.
> Since I started I've tried different placements of my genitals while riding. It seems like everyone sort of does it differently. Ive looked through this forum and haven't seen much talk about this.
> 
> I used to make room for my genitals to go sideways or down and to the left while standing. Then while riding they would be in a compact bunch, moving around in relations to my legs, they would occassionally chaife or move around causing discomfort or a need for adjustment. This needed to change.
> 
> For the last 5 months or so I've found a better placement for my twig and berries and I'm curious, is this new way for me the standard for everyone else?
> I now put my bib on, nude of course, pull the shorts up till the chamois is snug against my taint (for lack of a better word) while flipping my entire scrotum, testicles, and penis directly up towards my belly button. My penis changes lengths in general, during riding as well, so for me keeping my penis stretched directly upwards with one testical on either side of where the chamois meets my taint is the most comfortable. When on and up, my
> genitals stay in place this way and ride comfort is superb as my tesitcles are never
> crushed and the tip of my penis not chaifed by the up and down motions closer to my
> legs.
> It was a real area of confusion for me when I first started riding with a padded cycling shorts, I think this should be addressed.
> What is your experience with your genitals in cycling shorts? Do you have suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


i wear high quality cycling shorts and wear an athletic supporter under the shorts. i have never had a problem with chafing from the supporter, they were originally designed for cyclists. the supporter makes it vastly more comfortable for me.


----------



## ogre

I'm glad you responded because my balls have been on fire for over a year.

Really? Jock strap and no grating of the taint? Is your supporter silk? If it works for you go for it.


----------



## tlg

Tyler Bon said:


> i wear high quality cycling shorts and wear an athletic supporter under the shorts. i have never had a problem with chafing from the supporter, they were originally designed for cyclists.


The jockstrap was invented in 1874 by C. F. Bennett of a Chicago sporting goods company, Sharp & Smith, to provide comfort and support for bicycle jockeys working the cobblestone streets of Boston. In 1897 Bennett's newly formed Bike Web Company patented and began mass-producing the Bike Jockey Strap.


----------



## shrubs

Package check.


----------



## fiziks

I generally hang one boy off each side of saddle and toss Big Mike over the left shoulder.


----------

